# What you do with leftover hardwood flooring



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Had some leftover hardwood flooring from a job I did.
Sent it to a guy who makes 1911 grips.
I'm no photographer, they look better in person


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice looking grips..I happen to have some leftover flooring to


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Maple looks like real nice. What frame is that I see the bobtail cut not to many companies offer that. 

I placed in order for a aluminum billet frame for my 50 GI project going to have wood and everything. Be my nicest 1911 and most expensive.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

It has the look of Maple but is actually Asian Walnut. It runs from very grainy to plain, from light color as shown to dark.
Pistol is a Dan Wesson Bobtail 45 ACP, my everyday carry piece. Its a semi custom pistol , with some Ed Brown parts


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Have plenty of left over flooring myself! Might have to try that!


----------

